# American dentist in Milan



## tigerlilly1111

Hi there, 
Just registered here b/c I wanted to connect and get some advice from other expats. Anyone know of an AMERICAN dentist in Milan? I have not had good luck at all with the local dentistry and I am desperate to find a good one. Thanks for any information.

Cheers,
Jeannine


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't know about Italy so much, but I can tell you that finding an American dentist in France is something of a lost cause. (Medical qualifications can be difficult to transfer from the US to Europe.)

Check the website of the US Embassy in Rome. They often put together listings of English speaking doctors and dentists in the country - and sometimes you can find at least a US trained dentist. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> Hi there,
> Just registered here b/c I wanted to connect and get some advice from other expats. Anyone know of an AMERICAN dentist in Milan? I have not had good luck at all with the local dentistry and I am desperate to find a good one. Thanks for any information.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeannine


Might I just ask if it is because you are looking for an English-speaking dentist? Or do you believe that American dentists are better at their job?


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Like I said, I have not had good luck with the local dentistry and the US has the best dental care and training in the world. The first (Italian) dentist I went to drilled too far to a nerve during a simple filling change. After that, I found another dentist (British) who had to do a root canal as a consequence of the first dentist, and that experience ended up a nightmare as well. Twice my temporary crown broke (was not advised on anything) and twice the permanent crown broke during fitting!! Between that and appointment rescheduling due to office misunderstanding and confusion I ended up going to the (2nd) dentist a total of 12 times in 6 months- NO JOKE!! (and that's not counting the initial 2 times I went to the first dentist). So, I am not taking my chances anymore. I had perfect teeth before all this. I want the level of care I am used to- an American or U.S.-trained dentist.


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> Like I said, I have not had good luck with the local dentistry and the US has the best dental care and training in the world. The first (Italian) dentist I went to drilled too far to a nerve during a simple filling change. After that, I found another dentist (British) who had to do a root canal as a consequence of the first dentist, and that experience ended up a nightmare as well. Twice my temporary crown broke (was not advised on anything) and twice the permanent crown broke during fitting!! Between that and appointment rescheduling due to office misunderstanding and confusion I ended up going to the (2nd) dentist a total of 12 times in 6 months- NO JOKE!! (and that's not counting the initial 2 times I went to the first dentist). So, I am not taking my chances anymore. I had perfect teeth before all this. I want the level of care I am used to- an American or U.S.-trained dentist.


At which I can only recommend that you return to the USA poste haste for all of your dentistry requirements. Obviously foreign dentists don't agree with you. I hear there are some decent dentists in New York...


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Facts are facts. Based on those facts (and the bad experiences I have had so far), I have preferences as to the care of my health and teeth. It's nothing personal against Italians...
Speaking of facts, you are right- there are good dentists in NY, and most everywhere in the US! It is also a measurable fact as to the quality of dentistry coming out of the US (as evidenced by Americans' teeth). But that's not the point. I am obviously looking for one here, in Milan, where I live. Although you were not able to provide any useful information for me, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my post.


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> It is also a measurable fact as to the quality of dentistry coming out of the US (as evidenced by Americans' teeth)...


It's a personal preference, I suppose, that some Americans prefer to have teeth that look as though they bought them, rather than teeth that look natural - natural as in human, that is. 

However, if you were to be bothered to learn Italian, you could use the same dentist as Berlusconi - or any of the other excellent dentists in Italy that are perfectly capable of performing the kind of cosmetic dentistry that you seem to desire.


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Um.... no, I do not need or want cosmetic dentistry; I said I have perfect, natural teeth- clean, straight and white, and I'd like to keep them that way, hence why I have posted here! Honestly, if you have nothing of value to contribute to this thread, please stop wasting my time with your unwarranted and asinine comments. I understand your defensiveness, it's normal when you've had sub-standard dental care all your life and have the teeth to reflect it.


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> Um.... no, I do not need or want cosmetic dentistry; I said I have perfect, natural teeth- clean, straight and white, and I'd like to keep them that way, hence why I have posted here! Honestly, if you have nothing of value to contribute to this thread, please stop wasting my time with your unwarranted and asinine comments. I understand your defensiveness, it's normal when you've had sub-standard dental care all your life and have the teeth to reflect it.


As I said in the first place, if you want to find an all-American dentist, capable and willing to make your teeth look as though they are carved out of celluloid - go back to America. Please.

I do know some American doctors and a couple of dentists that have settled here in Italy and, trust me, you would feel the same about their "work" as about any decent Italian dentist - or a British one, come to that.

However, the stereotypes presented by the American media in America are that the entire world is in awe of American training - particularly of dentists. 

Please leave your xenophobia at the airport next time you chose to come to Italy (or anywhere else in the word, come to that).

New York, dear. You know it makes sense.


----------



## tigerlilly1111

"Nardini," 
What are you doing on an EXPAT forum anyway?? I don't think this is the place for you, a rude and useless national.


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> "Nardini,"
> What are you doing on an EXPAT forum anyway?? I don't think this is the place for you, a rude and useless national.


"Tigerlilly11!1!111,"

What are you doing on an EXPAT forum anyway?? I don't think this is the place for you, a rude and useless nationalIST.


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Nardini said:


> "Tigerlilly11!1!111,"
> 
> What are you doing on an EXPAT forum anyway?? I don't think this is the place for you, a rude and useless nationalIST.



"National": Of or pertaining to a country; a citizen of a particular nation.


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> "National": Of or pertaining to a country; a citizen of a particular nation.


That will be because I am not American, yes?

Perhaps, after you have returned to the USA for your impending visit to your dentist, you might care to consider staying there, eh? You will be doing yourself a big favour.


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Nardini said:


> That will be because I am not American, yes?
> 
> Perhaps, after you have returned to the USA for your impending visit to your dentist, you might care to consider staying there, eh? You will be doing yourself a big favour.



You seem to have a lot of idle time on your hands to be concerning yourself with matters that are of no concern to you (i.e. being an Italian on an EXPAT forum). Maybe you should take a clue from the American work ethic and get a job! I, on the other hand, have a job lending my (foreign) expertise to the company that supplies energy to you and your country. You are welcome. Obviously this place needs me.


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> You seem to have a lot of idle time on your hands to be concerning yourself with matters that are of no concern to you (i.e. being an Italian on an EXPAT forum). Maybe you should take a clue from the American work ethic and get a job! I, on the other hand, have a job lending my (foreign) expertise to the company that supplies energy to you and your country. You are welcome. Obviously this place needs me.


My, you are a little minx, jumping to conclusions about where I may, or may not originate. I rather enjoyed the one about "get a job" as well, considering that I am retired.

I'm sure that your "(foreign) expertise" is desperately needed here as well - at Villa Certosa, perhaps?

I expect you will be looking forward to "going home" and seeing your dentist soon, eh?


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Nardini said:


> My, you are a little minx, jumping to conclusions about where I may, or may not originate. I rather enjoyed the one about "get a job" as well, considering that I am retired.
> 
> I'm sure that your "(foreign) expertise" is desperately needed here as well - at Villa Certosa, perhaps?
> 
> I expect you will be looking forward to "going home" and seeing your dentist soon, eh?



As someone more advanced in age, I would expect more maturity and manners to say the least. 

P.S. There's no jumping to conclusions when your profile says "Originally from Italy"


----------



## Nardini

tigerlilly1111 said:


> As someone more advanced in age, I would expect more maturity and manners to say the least.
> 
> P.S. There's no jumping to conclusions when your profile says "Originally from Italy"


As someone currently living off the back of the Italian people who are presently paying your wages (allegedly), I would expect rather better manners from you toward your hosts in Italy. I also note that you are using the time that you have sold to your Italian employer to post this xenophobic drivel as well - a particularly unpleasant way to take advantage of your employer's good will and financial resources.

Now, my dear. The point here is that you have stated that, in your opinion, Italian - and any other European, for that matter - dentists are sub-standard and incapable of doing their job. For someone both living and working in Italy, this is the height of ill-manners toward your host country and does a great disservice to the vast majority of American citizens that would not, for a moment, consider taking your viewpoint toward foreigners - real or perceived. For you to imagine that dentists here are not as qualified, or trained, or capable as any dentist of US nationality is beyond words. 

Your attitude toward the people of the country in which you are a visitor is a disgrace to both yourself and also to the country from which you originate and claim allegiance to.

With such an ignorant attitude, I am amazed that you even have a passport, let alone the desire to travel to another, non-American, part of the world. I can assure you that your self-proclaimed skills are of no particular value to either Italy or to Italians - or, I suspect, even to anyone in the USA. 

This thread is serving no purpose other than to illustrate the attitudes of very small numbers of US citizens that can colour the judgment of people against the United States when people, such as you, utter such arrogant, arrant, uneducated nonsense.

Now, basta! You have wasted quite enough of my time and also the time of the one or two other people on this planet who have similarly wasted their time reading it.


----------



## tigerlilly1111

Talk about wasting time- I came here for answers, not criticism! You are a total waste of my time. You are also very presumptuous as well as mistaken. Again, I will repeat myself since you are listening to nothing but your own ego: based on EXPERIENCE, I am looking for an American OR US-trained dentist. Now please, get on with your knitting or Bingo-playing or TV watching or mindless email exchange and leave those of us who are truly international alone.


----------



## Veronica

As this thread has degenerated into a slanging match I am now closing it.
Nardini if you have nothing helpful to say please do not say anything in future.
This forum is about helping people not insulting them.


----------

